# please help me! good cages?



## adriana1997 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi! my name is Adriana and i'm 13 years old. I am going to get rats probably in a few months but i don't know what kind of cage to get. i found a few cages on petsmart that arent too expensive, but they might be kinda small. would any of these be good for two rats? 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4470992&lmdn=Pet+Type
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4471004
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4471000
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3140459
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753299


----------



## Kihluna (May 27, 2011)

well it depends, are you getting boy rats or girl rats? girls like to climb so they need some space, preferably more than 1 floor. My boy likes to laze around and only really uses one floor, but im sure it wouldnt hurt to have more than one for him. 
also keep in mind that rats chew, wood, plastic, even aluminum sometimes. My girls chewed right through the plastic bottom 3 times, so a metal bottom is better, because plastic is bad for them anyways. No matter how many chew toys and fun activities you give them they still might choose to chew out and run around.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

The first one isn't bad. Nice climbing, nice bar space. The chewing could be a problem though, since it's wood. However, mine have lived in a wooden cage for nearly two years and have never chewed it. 

Second's too small in my opinion.

The third one has the advantage of another floor but it doesn't seem very big overall.

The fourth one is nice, I almost bought it myself. It's a bit narrow though and they could potentially figure out how to pop the lid off of you don't secure it further.

The fifth one, in my opinion, is also too small.


----------



## Misbehavior (May 29, 2011)

I say, out of seeing most of these cages in person, don't buy any of them if you have to. I bought the SuperPet Deluxe and it's quite cozy with my three boys in there, although get something bigger if you can - I'm limited on space right now so I that was what I was able to get. (Link: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352) I got it from Dr. Fosters and Smith since they're super reliable, although Linens N' Things has it dirt-cheap. The Martin's R-685 (http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/) is another option to consider (you have to get it powder-coated because it will get soaked with urine and start to stink). The R-680 is the smallest you should get if you really really really must, just be sure to provide them as much free-ranging as possible. A really popular cage is the Critter Nation - http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3402796. I wish I had the funds to get this baby. Maybe one day... *-* Anyway, you should look past Petsmart because not only do they sell animals from mills, the prices tend to be ridiculous. Good luck with your cage hunting.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

None of those are good cages, I would never house rats in those for more then as a travel or sick cage.


I highly recommend Martins cages, very affordable, light, easy to clean, and very roomy. For a pair if rats I recommend the Martins R-680 Powder coated, it's the same size as the R-685 with a different layout.

It's large enough for up to 3-4 rats, but as with ANY cage rats will need time to come out and play with you.

It's easy to decorate, and the hard plastic base does not get chewed, I have never had any of my rats or heard of anyone else chewing through this base.

And the best part is, they are cheaper or the same price as most cheap crappy store bought cages and are MUCH better, they will last a lifetime if properly cared for.

http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/
Thats the link to martins rat cages. Scrolll down to "the Rat lodge R-680" thats the minimum for a pair, and a favorite amongst rat owners. I love mine.

Other VERY large expensinve options, are the Ferret Nation, and the Critter nation. They can house up to 12 rats in a double and 6 in a single.
Here are mine.
This is the Ferret Nation double.









Here is the Critter Nation Double


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

In addition, I also recommend the R-690 for up to 3 girls (or small boys), the R-685 is nice but harder to decorate, but still more then good enough for 3-4 rats (depending on activity level).

And the 2 biggest cages by martins, the R-695 for 4-6 rats, and the RuuD-R-699. 6-9 rats.
Those cages are VERY large, and since you are 13, and probably low on money and going to school every day, cleaning them will be a massive pain. I don't recommend them if you have only 2-3 rats and don't have lots of time to clean and decorate them.
But if you really have the time, and dedication, then by all means get the biggest cage you can afford without going broke 

Here are all my martins in use.

The R-680 and then the R-690








http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/kikonthecobb/Cages/Cagepics001.jpg?t=1311998469

R-690

[img]http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/kikonthecobb/Cages/001.jpg?t=1311998521









Here is my R-699 RUUD with 7 rats in it









Unfortunately I don't have any good pics of my R-695


----------



## genno (Jul 8, 2011)

Kiko said:


> None of those are good cages, I would never house rats in those for more then as a travel or sick cage.


Can you elaborate a little more about what you dislike about those cages? Is it just size, or materials as well? I'm getting the hang of what's GOOD in a cage, but not what's so seriously wrong other than size. I'm searching for a new cage for my 3 rats so any input would be great.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

ware natural wood cage: the dimensions are misprinted on the website, it's actually 17.9" x 27.5" x 15.5". still on the small side, it would be the bare minimum for 2. 15.5" is not a lot of turning space for large rats, the doors are rather small, and the ramps/ladders/hut would get peed on and start to reek within the first few months and need tossed. this is the ONLY barely viable cage for a pair out of your entire selection.

grreat choice pet home: again, misprinted, actual size 17.25" x 25.5" x 14.75. they like to cut the first number off for some reason. smaller than the above cage, so too small for two rats. notice how all of the reviewers are buying it for their hamsters... it would make a good hospital or quarantine cage, though. 

alt pet home for rats: misprinted, same dimensions as above, still too small.

sp defined home for rats: way too shallow, only a foot deep. annoying hard to clean and move "pee river" shelves, and a pan that will get chewed to death.

sp first rat home: again, only a foot deep. way too small. i have seen this cage in store and it is TINY.


----------



## genno (Jul 8, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> sp defined home for rats: way too shallow, only a foot deep. annoying hard to clean and move "pee river" shelves, and a* pan that will get chewed to death.*


Yep.
Martins cage ordered. Thanks for the help here and elsewhere Jaguar


----------

